# Nissan GTR Race academy



## hadoq (May 10, 2009)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.



​


----------



## docphotog (May 10, 2009)

Man I wish I lived in Germany right now. These pictures do great justice for a great car. That last photo can go in an auto mag asap I think. Congrats!


----------



## gsgary (May 11, 2009)

I like 7 and 8 very much


----------



## Montana (May 11, 2009)

#7 is my fav.  Great shots of a great car!


----------



## hadoq (May 11, 2009)

thanks, you can write some criticism if you feel like it. I want to get better !


----------



## kardon (May 11, 2009)

like number 1 theres a Bimmer sign in the backround  but on a more serious note great shots.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 11, 2009)

I want to know the story behind these. Were you part of the academy or what? Do you get to drive them out on the track? I'm a big GTR fan, R34.


----------



## hadoq (May 12, 2009)

Hello, thanks for the comments.

as for the story, well, I often go around the nurburgring to take pictures, and I got the opportunity to go with nissan to shoot their "race academy", I was only there to take pictures and I didn't get to drive the car (I'm not a big fan of the R35 anyway, R32 or older ones are my favorites), but I got full access to the nurburgring GP circuit, I got to see all the cars around (prototypes, Classic GT's, Supercars etc...) and had a chance to chat with very nice people.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 12, 2009)

GREAT COVERAGE, # 9 is perfect!!! great editing on #7!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (May 12, 2009)

hadoq said:


> Hello, thanks for the comments.
> 
> as for the story, well, I often go around the nurburgring to take pictures, and I got the opportunity to go with nissan to shoot their "race academy", I was only there to take pictures and I didn't get to drive the car (I'm not a big fan of the R35 anyway, R32 or older ones are my favorites), but I got full access to the nurburgring GP circuit, I got to see all the cars around (prototypes, Classic GT's, Supercars etc...) and had a chance to chat with very nice people.



You lucky dog...


----------



## Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Great captures! I want that car! To bad its so diffacult to get the older GTR legal in the US, maybe the GTR 35 price will come down in a few years.


----------



## Kaspar (May 12, 2009)

Wow, thats amazing!

I don't understand how you guys get photos like these...they just look - unreal!


----------



## bigboi3 (May 12, 2009)

Lovin #9!! GREAT SHOTS!!!


----------



## hadoq (May 13, 2009)

Kaspar said:


> Wow, thats amazing!
> 
> I don't understand how you guys get photos like these...they just look - unreal!




thanks, to be honest 



luck, most of the time
right place, right time
loads of shots to get a few ones out (thanks to digital camera on this one), with time it's easier to get more nice shots overall


but most of the time it's luck. I mean I spent several days there, all day long, I just HAD to come up with something.

I was in competition with very talented photographers and I honnestly believe that I'm far from their skill, so I had to be better than my best so the guys would not regret their choice.

I learned alot during these sessions, working under heavy pressure, little room for mistake. 

But to be honest, I might have had maybe 10k+ pictures to get these out of. (had to take several pictures of people while they were driving the cars) I have some more, but in the end, that's maybe a 1% successfully, genuinely nice picture rate.

With such an opportunity, I'm pretty sure any decent photographer would have done at least the same, if not better.

then, the post processing is abit of my trademark.


----------



## SouthEastFirePhoto (May 14, 2009)

I really like #5 and #7 but they are all good shots. Nice work on these.


----------



## ShaforDesigns (May 21, 2009)

I want a GTR badly to bad they coast so much $$$

Nice work & I agree that the last photo could go in a motor sport magazine as a front cover or a advertisement.


----------



## WTF? (May 22, 2009)

#7 is a properly good photograph, excellent colours and composition, i cant really see it being in a magazine or something


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2009)

Wow... NICE pictures.  I loved most of them.  Very seriously impressive work.

God that car rocks.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice work. You've got all the basics down. Superb panning, excellent focus and exposure choices. Nice framing. Thank you for leaving space in the frame for the subject to "drive into." So many folks end up centering the car. You've done really well.


----------

